
Leaving Python for JavaScript - anthonygore
http://hire.jonasgalvez.com.br/2017/Aug/25/Leaving-Python-for-JavaScript
======
frigen
I love JS for front end, but Python is MUCH better suited to back end work,
where a synchronous programming style fits perfectly.

~~~
wakeywakeywakey
What kind of backend work? Scripts? Sure. CRUD app APIs (likely the majority
of mainstream app dev out there)? JS is just as well-suited, and has the
advantage of tech stack uniformity with the front end.

------
frigen
>> there's no acceptable way to pass a function body to another in Python

What exactly does this sentence mean?

